# 吃瓜群众



## Vicky93

大家好 我想问你们一个问题
这个句子的意思是什么？ 
比如王宝强离婚案中，“不明真相的吃瓜群众”就一直在关注事件主角的动向，并在当事人的社交网络账户下评论。
这个句子里有一个成语， 但是我不太明白了它的意思 还有 完全的句子。 你们可以从汉语到英语翻译成吗？ 谢谢


----------



## YourRealDad

Sorry, I don't see any "成语" here. But do you mean by "不明真相的吃瓜群众"? If yes, it's basically just a random saying, meaning that the people who don't know anything about it, but they are so concerned about it, so it's like they grab chairs and some snakes then keep watching it to the end.
Hope it helps.


----------



## NewAmerica

“不明真相的吃瓜群众” refers to "bystanders who are ignorant of the truth and facts".

 "吃瓜群众" is simply a cyber word in fashion, not a traditional idiom.


----------



## Nannan1226

Yeah both of them are more than right. “不明真相的吃瓜群众” is like a cyber saying, literally meaning bystanders eating melons and knowing nothing about the truth of this news, and most importantly, they don't really care about the news, they are just there for fun.
不知道你听过这个词没有：凑热闹／看热闹。 “不明真相的吃瓜群众”表达的就是这个意思。类似的说法还有“打酱油”“路过”……等等。
But why 'eating melons'? I guess it's like when people are watching TV shows or dramas, they are eating something in front of the TV. So if anything none of you business but kind of interesting happens, and you simply want to 凑热闹／看热闹，you will also be the 吃瓜群众。
It can also be a meme (very popular in China).We call MEME "表情包"。

不明真相的吃瓜群众是什么意思?出处哪里?_为什么网

Here is a link if you want to know more or take it as a reading practice. (meme in there as well!)


----------



## Notoriety

不明真相的吃瓜群众, u can just translate it as "people" （from the Internet mostly）, but in a fun way.
the whole sentence means: in this divorce case of Wang Baoqiang(王宝强), people keep concerning about how things go and left many comments under the social media of Wang Baoqiang.


----------



## Skatinginbc

沒聽過「吃瓜群眾」.  直覺是 “petty” spectators, 如 Ivanka Trump (川普女兒)的鄰居, 穿豪華皮衣到門外興高采烈地飲酒看熱鬧, 看 anti-Trump 的示威好戲 (observing the mayhem)。這樣的觀眾怎的"petty"呢？
(1) petty-minded (小我心態, 小心眼, 狹隘興趣或關注)：只注意自己感興趣的小節, 而不理大義, 懶得徹底弄明白別人究竟在爭什麼。湊熱鬧只為滿足自己的興致與好奇, 而非出自對大我或他人的關心。
(2) blatantly rude or mean：公然幸災樂禍。彷彿見人街上挨揍, 不去勸架, 反而邊吃西瓜邊樂呵呵地瞧, 鼓掌叫好, 讓當事人更丟臉難堪, 完全不顧其情緒反應。

換言之, 「吃瓜群眾」直覺是「看好戲的群眾」, 不限於「不明真相」(註： 若吃瓜群眾只限於不明真相的群眾, 那麼「不明真相的吃瓜群眾」就含累贅). 我認為該詞重點是「吃瓜」--邊享受邊看, 享受一場好戲(特別是幸災樂禍, 把自己的快樂建築在別人的爭吵或難堪之上).


----------



## xyliu003

我认为吃瓜群众的并没有强调吃瓜这一享受，仅仅是觉得自己在看戏，不见得幸灾乐祸。主要强调的是作为旁观者，事情和自己无关，观众心态。


----------



## Skatinginbc

原句：「“不明真相的吃瓜群众”就一直在关注事件主角的动向，并在当事人的社交网络账户下评论。」
顯然這些「吃瓜群眾」並沒置身事外， 他們想當導演或影評， 有某程度的情緒投入.


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> 沒聽過「吃瓜群眾」.  直覺是 “petty” spectators, 如 Ivanka Trump (川普女兒)的鄰居, 穿豪華皮衣到門外興高采烈地飲酒看熱鬧, 看 anti-Trump 的示威好戲 (observing the mayhem)。這樣的觀眾怎的"petty"呢？
> (1) petty-minded (小我心態, 小心眼, 狹隘興趣或關注)：只注意自己感興趣的小節, 而不理大義, 懶得徹底弄明白別人究竟在爭什麼。湊熱鬧只為滿足自己的興致與好奇, 而非出自對大我或他人的關心。
> (2) blatantly rude or mean：公然幸災樂禍。彷彿見人街上挨揍, 不去勸架, 反而邊吃西瓜邊樂呵呵地瞧, 鼓掌叫好, 讓當事人更丟臉難堪, 完全不顧其情緒反應。
> 
> 換言之, 「吃瓜群眾」直覺是「看好戲的群眾」, 不限於「不明真相」(註： 若吃瓜群眾只限於不明真相的群眾, 那麼「不明真相的吃瓜群眾」就含累贅). 我認為該詞重點是「吃瓜」--邊享受邊看, 享受一場好戲(特別是幸災樂禍, 把自己的快樂建築在別人的爭吵或難堪之上).



  欣赏Skatinginbc这一分析。“听瓜群众”这一词语给人最强烈的感觉就是百无聊赖、俗不可耐。


----------



## SuperXW

这是内地的非正式网络用语。同意xyliu的意见。这些人不见得幸灾乐祸，鼓掌叫好，也经常会义愤填膺地发感慨或骂街。只不过发完就完，不会对自己的言论负责任。这个词本身是并没有强烈的鄙视意味。


----------



## fyl

这个词大多数情况下都不是贬义。


----------



## Skatinginbc

原文中，離婚案的吃瓜群眾看別人家醜外揚、公堂相鬥.  他們關注主角動向卻又「不明真相」(petty-minded 不明大局)，當著當事人的面評頭論足，指手畫腳， 有失厚道 (blatantly rude or mean).  他們沒置身事外，反倒積極投入 (觀眾投入方式包括鼓掌叫好、鬧場叫罵、給賞、扔雞蛋 等等). 「看好戲」看的是別人受傷害 (出醜受窘， 受災受難， 打打鬧鬧等等).  若看了戲感到「義憤填膺」, 戲中必有人受傷害(遭到不公待遇).

不明真相便義憤填膺地插手批判他人家事， 罵街之後， 拍屁股走人，不負責任， 這樣的人， 圖的是一吐之快 (自己的快感).  也就是把自己的快樂建築在別人的不幸(家醜，難堪，訴訟爭鬥)之上.  所以原文的吃瓜群眾，我認為相當於 petty spectators.

「他們婚禮的觀眾」和「看他們婚禮的吃瓜群眾」有無差異？ 我覺得前者是泛稱， 後者的觀眾是在與己無關的事上 (譬如別人的婚禮)積極尋找樂子(譬如等著看出醜).


----------



## fyl

你说的那叫“幸灾乐祸”，不是“吃瓜群众”。
“不明真相”、“吃瓜群众”、“不明真相的吃瓜群众”一般都是用于自称，装无辜、搞笑、或暗暗指责权威机构信息不透明，显然是没有太大贬义。

“吃瓜群众”一词一出来就是逗人笑的，怎么可能跟“指手画脚”、“骂街”联系在一起。
像这种解释： 什么是“吃瓜群众”？_骏友网络_新浪博客 更符合我对这个词的认知。

那个例句有点莫名其妙，搜了一下，只有介绍网络流行语的一篇文章中出现过，估计是刻意生造出来的句子，不能深究，且那篇文章中也说“这个词多用于描述在大事件中围观的群众，*有时甚至*是贬义”，可见大多数情况下不是贬义。


----------



## Skatinginbc

fyl said:


> “吃瓜群众”一词一出来就是逗人笑的，怎么可能跟“指手画脚”、“骂街”联系在一起。


「指手畫腳」是原句「評論」的代換.「罵街」抄襲自SuperXW的帖子.  原句與SuperWX 的帖子均為對吃瓜群眾的描述,.

自稱不見得有貶義 (e.g., 我有潔癖, 我的拙作)，但形容他人就常有貶義 (e.g., 你有潔癖， 你的拙作). 這個現象挺常見的.  原帖例句是形容他人.

自稱：「不發表意見只是圍觀的群眾」
A: 究竟發生了什麼？
B: 不大清楚.  我只是吃瓜群眾.
我跟著大夥兒圍觀，但忙著吃西瓜，沒把事件看仔細了 ==> 不明真相的吃瓜群眾

「吃瓜群眾」算不算成語？ 若算，就有固定意思， fyl 是正統， 我是錯誤.  若不算， 該詞意義便依語境而定.  在樓主提供的語境之下， 我的詮釋似乎合理


----------



## NewAmerica

看戏或者看电影的时候有什么行为特征？吃瓜品茗悠哉游哉！因为预设心理前提就是看戏！但现实是严肃的，预设成看戏本身就有吊儿郎当、拿对象取乐的意味，所以说Skatinginbc的分析是基本合理的。

也就是该词本身有贬义倾向（他贬或自贬）；可归入庸俗词汇类属。


----------

